# TULIP, and other flowers



## JohnV (Feb 7, 2005)

I once heard the Five Points of Calvinism, represented by TULIP, put up against the Five Points of the Remonstrants, using another flower. I think it was DAISY, but I'm not sure. Has anyone heard this before, and remember the acronym and its corresponding points?

Is there also another acronym used for these ten points? I seem to recall that another comparison set was used as well. This was a long time ago. 

It just crossed my mind, so I thought I'd bring it up, just for fun.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure about the acronym, but one thing I remember with the Daisy for Arminian salvation is "He loves me, He loves me not..."


----------



## JohnV (Feb 7, 2005)

That's a very good one, Chris.


How 'bout: "I'll give you a daisy a day."

That's not the fun I had in mind, though. 

Still, though:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't take credit for it, though - here 's where I originally heard it.

Also, through Google I just found a summary of the acronym:

*D*ead but somehow alive
*A*bolition of true grace
*I*mpotent Savior
*S*overeignty of the sinner
*Y*ielding eternal uncertainty


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is a garden-variety point-by-point comparison between Calvinistic and Arminian flowers: 

http://www.grace-bible.com/laymans-a_comparison_of_calvinism_arminianism.htm


----------



## JohnV (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew:

The website drew a blank for me. Can you fix the link?
[edit] Never mind; it works now. [/edit]

Chris:

That sounds tongue-in-cheek. I don't recall it that way. The way I remember it is that one could remember what Arminianism was the same way one could remember what Calvinism's answer to it was with TULIP. But it is possible that I remember it wrongly. Its been known to happen. 

[Edited on 7-2-2005 by JohnV]


----------

